# I am challenged to find a 25' 3.5mm mono cable...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

... at a reasonable price. I've found one, but with shipping it's $26. That sounds a bit on the high side. I don't see any at monocables.com or anywhere else for that matter. Seem like there are plenty of stereo cables, but mono cables appear to be rare.

Specifically I need a 25' 3.5mm mono male to male cable to go from my preamp 12volt trigger to a Panamax unit. I could probably use a 20' mono extension with one of the 6' mono cables I have now.

Anyone got any suggestions short of making my own, which would require me shop Radio Shack and probably pay about as much as a prefab one would cost.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And a 3-conductor stereo cable won't work?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... it won't trigger.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

How about combining a 25' RCA cable with mono RCA->3.5mm adapters? Might even have the parts laying around from building your REQW kit.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I could do that, but I need a small cable to tuck underneath my baseboard. I already have a balanced cable running back there for the signal and this cable will have to go behind it... very tight quarters.

I think I may have some small cable somewhere here and I'll just cut the ends of the 6' mono cable I have here and add the wire in between. It's not like it has to be pretty or perfect since it's only carrying something like 50ma of DC.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like it's Radioshack/soldering time.


----------

